# Iris - Only 4-5 months old :'(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Iris was found by a road in a nearby city, and was taken to a local animal control. Luckily a wonderful worker there contacted a rescue friend of mine about this sick wee rat, who had come in with blood and fluid pouring out of her ear. My friend called me from the shelter and told me how sick “the beige hooded girl” was, but we knew that she was to be pts that afternoon or we could give her a chance. She arrived the next day at my home. ;D Everyone who met her or even heard about her, fell in love with the tiny brave fighter. You had absolutely NO choice in the matter. : A little petstore or even feeder rat girl who might have once been beautiful to the average person, but to us rat lovers she was radiant no matter what. ;D

Iris and I fought hard together to try to beat this thing and had some lovely days and some scary and worrisome days, but finally her body couldn’t take one more setback, and sadly the setback was tonight. So she left us, leaving an unhealthy, pain ridden body behind, and for that I will be happy.

My heart aches at her loss, but I was the lucky one this time to have had her in my life for the last 9 days. :heart:

Her first night









Her first time eating by herself (I was syringing food into her)


















Sleeping in my hand…she trusted me









Friends









Exploring on the couch and endtable for the first time









Such a sweet, gentle soul :-*


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Oh, I am so sad to hear that Iris didn't make it! :'( 

It was very kind of you to give her a chance. You made her last days so much better with the love you gave her!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sorry--I was really rooting for her. :'(


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no my heart dropped when I saw the title  :'(
Play hard at the bridge Iris, take care Spaz xx


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

So sorry for losing her.    What do you think caused the set back? She seemed to be recovering so well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> So sorry for losing her.    What do you think caused the set back? She seemed to be recovering so well.


Something ruptured deep in her ear...I couldn't stop the blood loss. The infection had just gone too deep. My vet and I were hoping we could get her healthy enough to have a special surgery to expose her ear canal and remove the infection probably underneath the burst eardrum. But I guess that wasn't going to happen... :'(


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Gah! I can't believe she didn't make it! I was so rooting for her, I checked that thread everytime I got online!   

RIP Iris


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I saw the title and just started crying. 

Candles will be lit tonight.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

That's so sad, I was so hoping she would make it. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

aw, so sorry, that poor darling....you did what you could.


----------



## Kimbo (Jul 9, 2009)

Its sad to hear these things, im sorry for your loss. She looks like such a gentle soul/sweetie.


----------

